# Borrowed box fan



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Moving some air in my little 12x24 foot shop. I borrowed this agriculture fan from my work to help dry out my crawl space. Well. I think it's best in the shed now.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

not big enough, go get the one you had outside the other day.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The psycho-clown mask in the corner with the two rifles is a little... disturbing. Is that your bank robbing attire?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Shit. This is the one I had outside the other day. I am about to snag a 18 inch fan from work and hook it up in the shed. Should draw a lot of air. Probably going to replace the fan in the little room.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> The psycho-clown mask in the corner with the two rifles is a little... disturbing. Is that your bank robbing attire?


Shhhhhh.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work space. But the clown mask an machete got me a little creeped out. lol


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice work space. But the clown mask an machete got me a little creeped out. lol


Thanks. But it's not a machete. It is a Kukri.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh thank God! I feel better now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So what was going on with your crawl space that it needed to be " dryed out"? Did it involve the Kukri and clown mask? lol


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> So what was going on with your crawl space that it needed to be " dryed out"? Did it involve the Kukri and clown mask? lol


Lol. No it was a clogged ac drain line.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> Lol. No it was a clogged ac drain line.


Yeah, human remains have this nasty habit of clogging those drain lines. I suggest offsite disposal as a solution.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

so tell the truth you wear the clown mask when ur alone making slingshots don't you


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

lol, NoobShooter is getting way too much crap for posting a picture of a fan in his shed, haha.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sit a few feet in front of the fan and have a friend (that you haven't murdered) to throw popcorn into it.catch said pop popcorn in your mouth. For every miss, you need to dig up another corpse in your backyard 

CHALLENGE


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Sit a few feet in front of the fan and have a friend (that you haven't murdered) to throw popcorn into it.catch said pop popcorn in your mouth. For every miss, you need to dig up another corpse in your backyard CHALLENGE


I can't. I don't feel like digging that much tonight.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I bet the neighbors loved that. :cursin: Clown faced killa.

hey we need to figure out how to hang me up by my feet with some TBG this weekend. Do you have a tree to suffice? And, a method to make it happen?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i see the sterotype is true


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> I bet the neighbors loved that. :cursin: Clown faced killa.
> 
> hey we need to figure out how to hang me up by my feet with some TBG this weekend. Do you have a tree to suffice? And, a method to make it happen?


Of course they did. And of course I do.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i see the sterotype is true


ok i have to ask.. what stereotype are you speaking of?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It puts the lotion on the skin.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Due to the water table being shallow where I live. The Hole I want to put my victims in ends up filling up with water.. LAME!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Put Precious in the basket !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 38805


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a fan of this thread.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again :cookie:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73318
View attachment 73319


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

*Some killer clowns are just more fun than others.*


----------

